# الفرق بين الفردوس و ملكوت السماء و ملكوت الله



## Dena9 (23 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ​
مرحبا بالجميع لي افكار عالسؤال الي رح اطرحه بس مش عم تترابط معي بدي من يساعدني Pleaseeeeee

ماهو الفرق بين الفردوس و ملكوت السماء و ملكوت الله

سلام و نعمة


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 أغسطس 2008)

*فتقدم التلاميذ وقالوا له لماذا تكلمهم بأمثال؟ فأجاب وقال لهم لأنه قد أُعطى لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت السماوات، وأما لأولئك فلم يُعطَ(مت 13: 10 ،11)*

إن ملكوت السماوات ليس هو السماء، كما يفتكر البعض خطأ. وليس دليل على هذا أوضح مما ورد في متى13 حيث ذكر الرب أن ملكوت السماوات يشتمل على الحنطة والزوان معاً، على السمك الجيد والسمك الرديء معاً (ع24-30، 47-50). وفي متى18 يشتمل على العبد الشرير (ع23،34). ثم في متى25 يشتمل على العذارى الجاهلات إلى جوار الحكيمات (ع1-12). وغني عن البيان أن الأشرار المُشبّهين بالزوان، والسمك الرديء، والعبد الشرير، والعذارى الجاهلات لا مجال لهم في السماء. 

ثم إن ملكوت السماوات يُشبه حقلاً (مت 13: 24 ). والحقل في تفسير الرب هو العالم (مت 13: 24 ). 

إن ملكوت السماوات ببساطة هو دائرة حكم السماء على الأرض. ومع أن المسيح ملك قد رفضته الأرض، وهو موجود حالياً في السماء (أع 3: 21 )، لكن هناك دائرة تعترف بسيادته وتقر بربوبيته، إنها دائرة الاعتراف المسيحي في الوقت الحاضر، أو ببساطة هي المسيحية. 

ولكن ماذا تعني عبارة "أسرار ملكوت السماوات"؟ أين السر في هذا الأمر؟ ليس السر هو الملكوت في ذاته فإن هناك كلاماً كثيراً عنه في العهد القديم، في المزامير والنبوات؛ لا سيما نبوتي إشعياء ودانيال. لكن الأسرار التي لم تُعرف في العهد القديم بخصوص هذا الملكوت هي: 

1 ـ غياب الملك: هناك الملايين من المسيحيين يعترفون بالمسيح ملكاً عليهم. ويقرون أنه سيرجع يوماً إلى العالم ويملك، مع أنهم لم يروا هذا الملك بعيونهم قط. هذا أحد الأسرار. 

2 ـ دائرة الملكوت: العالم بأسره، وليست بقعة معينة من الأرض (مت 13: 24 ،38). هذا أيضاً أحد الأسرار. 

3 ـ السماح للشر: فبحسب مفهوم العهد القديم عن الملكوت، فإنه يقضي على الشر فور ظهوره (مز 101: 8 ). أما الآن فقد قال الرب "دعوهما (مز 101: 8 ، 39-43). 

4 ـ المسئولية مُسلَّمة للإنسان: وهو ما تسبب عنه الفشل (مت 13: 25 ). 

عزيزي: هل أنت عبد أمين؟ هل تنتظر عودة ذلك الملك الغائب؟ 

منقول عن الاستاذ يوسف رياض


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 أغسطس 2008)

*فِرْدَوْس:*

كلمة فارسية معناها الأصلي ((حظيرة أو حديقة)) وكان الفردوس مكان السعادة الذي فقده الإنسان (تك 3: 22ـ 24). وعليه فقد صارت اللفظة تشير إلى مقر الأموات الصالحين. وكان اليهود يميزون بين فردوسين، فردوس علوي هو جزء من السماء، وفردوس سفلي هو قسم من مقر الموتى و تخصص لنفوس الأبرار. أما في العهد الجديد فالفردوس يعني السماء (لو 23: 43 و 2 كو 12: 4 وقابل عد 2 ورؤ 2: 7 وقابل 22: 2). 
*من قاموس الكتاب المقدس*
*+++*
*الـفــردوس (للقديس باسيليوس الكبير)*​ 
*جمال الفردوس:*​ 
*" وغرس الرب الإله جنة في عدن شرقا، ووضع هناك آدم الذي جبله " ( تك 2: 8 ).*​ 
*ليتنا نفكر الآن يا أصدقائي في طبيعة الفردوس، الذي يعتبر منحة من الله، هذا الفردوس الذي يعكس أسلوب وإرادة الخالق العظيم، فقد كتب: " وأنبت الرب الإله من الأرض كل شجرة شهية للنظر وجيدة " ( تك 2: 9 ).*​ 
*لقد أراد الله أن يكون الإنسان هو وحده متفوقا على كل شكل من أشكال الحياة الأخرى، والمكان الذي هيأه الله للإنسان، والذي خلق فيه كل شيء آخر من أجله، أراد الله أن يجعله بارع الجمال، أرضاً مرتفعة لا يمكن أن يُحجب نورها، فكان ذا جمال رائع في آمان تام، وكان بهاؤه يتألق ببريق يفوق كل شيء وينتشر شعاع ضوئه مثل نجم ساطع، فالمكان الذي غرس الله الفردوس فيه لا توجد فيه رياح عنيفة وطقس موسمي، كما حافظ فيه على اتزان الحرارة، فلا تكون هناك زوابع ملتهبة وريح ثلجية وعواصف رعدية عنيفة، فلا صيف حار، ولا خريف جاف، بل تناسب تام بين كل الفصول، يتعاقب كل فصل وراء الآخر بهدوء، وكل فصل له عطاياه المفرحة، وكانت الأرض مخصبة غنية تفيض لبنا وعسلاً، وتنتج أثماراً يانعة مختلفة، ومحاطة بمياه عذبة شفافة جميلة، تعطى سروراً للعيون، وتمنح الحياة بالحقيقة " كان نهر يخرج من عدن ليسقى الجنة " ( تك 2: 10 ).*​ 
*قصد الله من خلقة الإنسان:*​ 
*" وجبل الرب الإله آدم ترابا من الأرض، ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة، فصار آدم نفساً حية، وغرس الرب الإله جنة في عدن شرقاً، ووضع هناك آدم الذي جبله " ( تك 2: 7، 8 ).*​ 
*لقد خلق الله آدم، ثم في نفس اللحظة خلق الفردوس، وأدخل آدم إليه، حتى لا يخلق البشرية في عوز وفقر، لقد خلق الكمال منذ البداية، ثم أدخل الإنسان فيه، حتى يعرف الإنسان الفرق بين الحياة في الخارج والحياة التي تحدث في داخل الفردوس، فيدرك تفوق جمال الفردوس، وعاقبة السقوط والطرد منه.*​ 

<B><FONT size=4><FONT face="arial black">" وأخذ الرب الإله آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن، ليعملها ويحفظوها " ( تك 2: 15 )، لابد أن نفكر في كلمات هذه الآية، وتقارنها بكلمات الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد لتلاميذه القديسين: " أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان " ( يو 15: 5 ) وتعنى هذه الآية أنهم زُرعوا بيد الله، فينبغي أن نبدأ في النمو في بيت ال


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 أغسطس 2008)

*ملكوت الله، ملكوت السموات، ملكوت ربنا:*

تفيد هذه العبارات عدة معان: حياة التقوى في القلب (مت 6: 33) والنظام الذي أتى المسيح لينظمه (مت 4: 17 و 13: 11 و اع 1: 3) وتفضل شعب الله حسب اختيار الرب (مت 21: 43) ومجد المسيح وتسلطه (مت 16: 28) وسلطان الله على الكل (مت 6: 10) والحالة السماوية (مت 8: 11 و 2 بط 1: 11). 
سمي شعب بني إسرائيل مملكة كهنة (خر 19: 6) وسمي يسوع ملكاً (مز 2: 6-9) وقد كثرت النبوات المنبئة بتأسيس مملكة المسيح وامتدادها (اش ص 2 ومي ص 4 و ار 23: و حز 34: 22-31 وغيرها) وأتى يوحنا ليبشر بها (مت 3: 2) وأخبر بها المسيح (مت 4: 17) وأوضح ما يختص بها وبالدخول إليها (مت 25: 34 و مر 9: 47 و اع 14: 22) ودخل المسيح أورشليم بصفة ملك (لو 19: 38 قابل 1: 32) وأرسل المسيح تلاميذه ليبشروا بهذا الملكوت على أو وقت ظهوره كان معروفاً عند الآب وحده (مت 24: 36 و اع 1: 7). ووضع حجر أساسه يوم الخمسين بفيضان الروح القدس ومن ثم بشر به التلاميذ (اع 8: 12 و 20: 25 و 28: 23) غير أنه لا يظهر تماماً إلى أن يأتي المسيح ثانية (2 تي 4: 1 و دا 7: 13 و مت 13: 43 و لو 22: 29 و 30). 
وبعد تمام ملكوت المسيح وجميع الأنفس التي تخلص سيسلم المسيح الملكوت الذي أخذه عند صعوده (اف 1: 20) إلى الآب (1 كو 15: 24) ويصير ملكوت الله (عب 1: 8) إلى الأبد. 
وأما الكنيسة الروحية غير المنظورة فهي من ضمن ملكوت الله (مت 13: 24 و مر 4: 26 و لو 13: 18-21 و يو 18: 33-37). 

+++++
من قاموس الكتاب المقدس​


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة دانا 

سلام ونعمة 

طبعا اجابة اخي الحبيب اخرستوس آنستي كافيه ووافية .

ولكني احبب ان اضع الاجابة بكلماتي البسيطة .

الفردوس هو مكان 

ملكوت السموات او ملكوت الله او ملكوت ابن محبته (واسماء اخرى كثيرة) ، هي حالة 


اولا : الفردوس 

قال الرب يسوع للص اليمين على الصليب : 

( اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس ) (لوقا 23: 43)

يمكنك الاستزادة بالتفصيل عن ( ماهو الفردوس من اجابة الاخ الحبيب اخرستوس آنستي) 

ثانيا : ملكوت السموات او ملكوت الله 


هو نفس الشيء ، ولكن ملكوت السموات هو تعبير استخدمه فقط القديس متى في بشارته (وان كان استخدم ايضا ملكوت الله 5 مرات) ، باقي البشيرون استخدموا تعبير ملكوت الله ولم يستخدموا تعبير ملكوت السموات ، القديس بولس كتب ملكوت ابن محبته ( كلولوسي 1: 13) ملكوت المسيح والله ( افسس 5: 5) ملكوته - الضمير عائد على المسيح (2 تيموثاوس 4: 1) ، بطرس ( ملكوت ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح )(2 بطرس 1: 11) ، يوحنا في الرؤيا (شريككم في الضيقة وفي ملكوت يسوع المسيح ) (رؤيا 1: 9) 

وكما اتفقنا فان ملكوت السموات او ملكوت الله هو حالة ، لان الرب يسوع قال ( مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم) ( يوحنا 18 " 36) ، وايضا ( 20 ولما سأله الفريسيون متى يأتي ملكوت الله اجابهم وقال لا يأتي ملكوت الله بمراقبة.21 ولا يقولون هوذا ههنا او هوذا هناك لان ها ملكوت الله داخلكم) ( لوقا 17: 20 - 21) 

اذا ملكوت الله او ملكوت السموات ، هي حالة يكون فيها المسيح ملكا على حياة الانسان وتصرفاته وافكاره .

فنحن نقبل الرب يسوع ( ربا ومخلصا ) ، اي لا نكتفي بالخلاص ، ولكن نعطيه ان يكون السيد والآمر والناهي في حياتنا .

اذا فنحن ندخل ملكوت الله بالايمان بالرب يسوع المسيح ، وننتظر دخول الفردوس ، بعد الانتقال من هذا العالم .

اتمنى ان اكون وضعت افكاري بصورة صحيحة 
واصلي ( لتكن اقوال فمي وفكر قلبي مرضية امامك يا رب صخرتي ووليي) ( مزمور 19: 14) 

الرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## Dena9 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الفردوس و ملكوت السماء و ملكوت الله*

الف شكر والرب يبارككم و يدوم بنعمته عليكم و علينا امين


----------



## esambraveheart (25 يونيو 2011)

*القديسين متي و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا استخدموا المصطلحين " ملكوت الله " و " ملكوت السموات " كمترادفين بل و احيانا كانوا يوردون مترادف ثالث و هو مصطلح " ملكوت ابيه " او " ملكوت ابي" ..و في مزامير داود يرد نفس مصطلح الملكوت و لكن بشكل اخر و الذي هو مصطلح " ملكوته ".. و في البشارات الاربعه نجد انه في نفس الموضع الذي يستعمل فيه احد القديسين الانجيليين مصطلح ملكوت السموات نرى القديس الانجيلي الاخر يستعمل مصطلح ملكوت الله ..*
*و هو ما يقطع بان المصطلحين مترادفين تماما و ليس بينهما اي اختلاف يذكر :*​

*مت 3:2 قائلا توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات.*
*مت 4:17 من ذلك الزمان ابتدأ يسوع يكرز ويقول توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات*
*مت 5:3 طوبى للمساكين بالروح.لان لهم ملكوت السموات.*
*مت 5:10 طوبى للمطرودين من اجل البر.لان لهم ملكوت السموات.*
*مت 5:19 فمن نقض احدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى وعلم الناس هكذا يدعى اصغر في ملكوت السموات.واما من عمل وعلّم فهذا يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السموات.*
*مت 5:20 فاني اقول لكم انكم ان لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات*
*مت 6:33 لكن اطلبوا اولا ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تزاد لكم.*
*مت 7:21 ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات.بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السموات.*
*مت 8:11 واقول لكم ان كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون مع ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السموات.*
*مت 10:7 وفيما انتم ذاهبون اكرزوا قائلين انه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات.*
*مت 11:11 الحق اقول لكم لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء اعظم من يوحنا المعمدان.ولكن الاصغر في ملكوت السموات اعظم منه.*
*مت 11:12 ومن ايام يوحنا المعمدان الى الآن ملكوت السموات يغصب والغاصبون يختطفونه.*
*مت 12:28 ولكن ان كنت انا بروح الله اخرج الشياطين فقد اقبل عليكم ملكوت الله.*
*مت 13:11 فاجاب وقال لهم لانه قد أعطي لكم ان تعرفوا اسرار ملكوت السموات.واما لأولئك فلم يعط.*
*مت 13:24 قدم لهم مثلا آخر قائلا.يشبه ملكوت السموات انسانا زرع زرعا جيدا في حقله.*
*مت 13:31 قدم لهم مثلا آخر قائلا.يشبه ملكوت السموات حبة خردل اخذها انسان وزرعها في حقله.*
*مت 13:33 قال لهم مثلا آخر.يشبه ملكوت السموات خميرة اخذتها امرأة وخبأتها في ثلاثة اكيال دقيق حتى اختمر الجميع.*
*مت 13:43 حينئذ يضيء الابرار كالشمس في ملكوت ابيهم.من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*
*مت 13:44 ايضا يشبه ملكوت السموات كنزا مخفى في حقل وجده انسان فاخفاه ومن فرحه مضى وباع كل ما كان له واشترى ذلك الحقل.*
*مت 13:45 ايضا يشبه ملكوت السموات انسانا تاجرا يطلب لآلئ حسنة.*
*مت 13:47 ايضا يشبه ملكوت السموات شبكة مطروحة في البحر وجامعة من كل نوع.*
*مت 13:52 فقال لهم.من اجل ذلك كل كاتب متعلم في ملكوت السموات يشبه رجلا رب بيت يخرج من كنزه جددا وعتقاء.*
*مت 16:19 وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات.فكل ما تربطه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السموات.وكل ما تحله على الارض يكون محلولا في السموات.*
*مت 18:1 في تلك الساعة تقدم التلاميذ الى يسوع قائلين فمن هو اعظم في ملكوت السموات.*
*مت 18:3 وقال.الحق اقول لكم ان لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الاولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات.*
*مت 18:4 فمن وضع نفسه مثل هذا الولد فهو الاعظم في ملكوت السموات.*
*مت 18:23 لذلك يشبه ملكوت السموات انسانا ملكا اراد ان يحاسب عبيده.*
*مت 19:12 لانه يوجد خصيان ولدوا هكذا من بطون امهاتهم.ويوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس.ويوجد خصيان خصوا انفسهم لاجل ملكوت السموات.من استطاع ان يقبل فليقبل*
*مت 19:14 اما يسوع فقال دعوا الاولاد يأتون اليّ ولا تمنعوهم لان لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات.*
*مت 19:23 فقال يسوع لتلاميذه الحق اقول لكم انه يعسر ان يدخل غني الى ملكوت السموات.*
*مت 19:24 واقول لكم ايضا ان مرور جمل من ثقب ابرة ايسر من ان يدخل غني الى ملكوت الله.*
*مت 20:1 فان ملكوت السموات يشبه رجلا رب بيت خرج مع الصبح ليستأجر فعلة لكرمه.*
*مت 21:31 فأي الاثنين عمل ارادة الاب.قالوا له الاول.قال لهم يسوع الحق اقول لكم ان العشارين والزواني يسبقونكم الى ملكوت الله.*
*مت 21:43 لذلك اقول لكم ان ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ويعطى لأمة تعمل اثماره.*
*مت 22:2 يشبه ملكوت السموات انسانا ملكا صنع عرسا لابنه.*
*مت 23:13 لكن ويل لكم ايها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تغلقون ملكوت السموات قدام الناس فلا تدخلون انتم ولا تدعون الداخلين يدخلون.*
*مت 25:1 حينئذ يشبه ملكوت السموات عشر عذارى اخذن مصابيحهن وخرجن للقاء العريس.*
*مت 26:29 واقول لكم اني من الآن لا اشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا الى ذلك اليوم حينما اشربه معكم جديدا في ملكوت ابي.*
*--------------*
*مر 1:14 وبعدما اسلم يوحنا جاء يسوع الى الجليل يكرز ببشارة ملكوت الله.*
*مر 1:15 ويقول قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله.فتوبوا وآمنوا بالانجيل*
*مر 4:11 فقال لهم قد أعطي لكم ان تعرفوا سرّ ملكوت الله.واما الذين هم من خارج فبالامثال يكون لهم كل شيء.*
*مر 4:26 وقال.هكذا ملكوت الله كأن انسانا يلقي البذار على الارض*
*مر 4:30 وقال بماذا نشبّه ملكوت الله او باي مثل نمثله.*
*مر 9:1 وقال لهم الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ملكوت الله قد أتى بقوة*
*مر 9:47 وان اعثرتك عينك فاقلعها.خير لك ان تدخل ملكوت الله اعور من ان تكون لك عينان وتطرح في جهنم النار.*
*مر 10:14 فلما رأى يسوع ذلك اغتاظ وقال لهم دعوا الاولاد يأتون اليّ ولا تمنعوهم لان لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت الله.*
*مر 10:15 الحق اقول لكم من لا يقبل ملكوت الله مثل ولد فلن يدخله.*
*مر 10:23 فنظر يسوع حوله وقال لتلاميذه ما اعسر دخول ذوي الاموال الى ملكوت الله.*
*مر 10:24 فتحيّر التلاميذ من كلامه.فاجاب يسوع ايضا وقال لهم يا بنيّ ما اعسر دخول المتكلين على الاموال الى ملكوت الله.*
*مر 10:25 مرور جمل من ثقب ابرة ايسر من ان يدخل غني الى ملكوت الله.*
*مر 12:34 فلما رآه يسوع انه اجاب بعقل قال له لست بعيدا عن ملكوت الله.ولم يجسر احد بعد ذلك ان يسأله*
*مر 14:25 الحق اقول لكم اني لا اشرب بعد من نتاج الكرمة الى ذلك اليوم حينما اشربه جديدا في ملكوت الله.*
*مر 15:43 جاء يوسف الذي من الرامة مشير شريف وكان هو ايضا منتظرا ملكوت الله فتجاسر ودخل الى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع.*
*-----------------*
*لو 6:20 ورفع عينيه الى تلاميذه وقال طوباكم ايها المساكين لان لكم ملكوت الله.*
*لو 7:28 لاني اقول لكم انه بين المولودين من النساء ليس نبي اعظم من يوحنا المعمدان.ولكن الاصغر في ملكوت الله اعظم منه.*
*لو 8:10 فقال.لكم قد أعطي ان تعرفوا اسرار ملكوت الله.واما للباقين فبامثال حتى انهم مبصرين لا يبصرون وسامعين لا يفهمون.*
*لو 9:11 فالجموع اذ علموا تبعوه.فقبلهم وكلمهم عن ملكوت الله.والمحتاجون الى الشفاء شفاهم.*
*لو 9:27 حقا اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ملكوت الله*
*لو 10:9 واشفوا المرضى الذين فيها وقولوا لهم قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله.*
*لو 10:11 حتى الغبار الذي لصق بنا من مدينتكم ننفضه لكم.ولكن اعلموا هذا انه قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله.*
*لو 11:20 ولكن ان كنت باصبع الله اخرج الشياطين فقد اقبل عليكم ملكوت الله.*
*لو 12:31 بل اطلبوا ملكوت الله وهذه كلها تزاد لكم*
*لو 13:18 فقال ماذا يشبه ملكوت الله وبماذا اشبهه.*
*لو 13:20 وقال ايضا بماذا اشبه ملكوت الله.*
*لو 13:28 هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الاسنان متى رأيتم ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وجميع الانبياء في ملكوت الله وانتم مطروحون خارجا.*
*لو 13:29 يأتون من المشارق ومن المغارب ومن الشمال والجنوب ويتكئون في ملكوت الله.*
*لو 14:15 فلما سمع ذلك واحد من المتكئين قال له طوبى لمن يأكل خبزا في ملكوت الله.*
*لو 17:20 ولما سأله الفريسيون متى يأتي ملكوت الله اجابهم وقال لا يأتي ملكوت الله بمراقبة.*
*لو 17:21 ولا يقولون هوذا ههنا او هوذا هناك لان ها ملكوت الله داخلكم*
*لو 18:16 اما يسوع فدعاهم وقال دعوا الاولاد يأتون اليّ ولا تمنعوهم لان لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت الله.*
*لو 18:17 الحق اقول لكم من لا يقبل ملكوت الله مثل ولد فلن يدخله*
*لو 18:24 فلما رآه يسوع قد حزن قال ما اعسر دخول ذوي الاموال الى ملكوت الله.*
*لو 18:25 لان دخول جمل من ثقب ابرة ايسر من ان يدخل غني الى ملكوت الله.*
*لو 18:29 فقال لهم الحق اقول لكم ان ليس احدا ترك بيتا او والدين او اخوة او امرأة او اولادا من اجل ملكوت الله.*
*لو 19:11 واذ كانوا يسمعون هذا عاد فقال مثلا لانه كان قريبا من اورشليم وكانوا يظنون ان ملكوت الله عتيد ان يظهر في الحال.*
*لو 21:31 هكذا انتم ايضا متى رأيتم هذه الاشياء صائرة فاعلموا ان ملكوت الله قريب.*
*لو 22:16 لاني اقول لكم اني لا آكل منه بعد حتى يكمل في ملكوت الله.*
*لو 22:18 لاني اقول لكم اني لا اشرب من نتاج الكرمة حتى يأتي ملكوت الله.*
*لو 23:51 هذا لم يكن موافقا لرأيهم وعملهم.وهو من الرامة مدينة لليهود.وكان هو ايضا ينتظر ملكوت الله.*
*------------------*
*يو 3:3 اجاب يسوع وقال له الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر ان يرى ملكوت الله.*
*يو 3:5 اجاب يسوع الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله*​​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يونيو 2011)

ملحوظة صغيرة

فى تشبيهات الرب لملكون السموات ، كان المقصود بالملكوت ليس المثل كله بكل ما فيه ، بل كان التشبيه ينحصر فى معنى من المعانى فقط 

ففى مثل الحقل والجوهرة ، كان الحقل هو العالم بكل ما فيه ، بينما الجوهرة هى ملكوت السموات

وفى مثال الدقيق والخميرة ، كان المقصود هو إنتشار الملكوت بين الناس بواسطة الخميرة الصغيرة التى هى أبناء الملكوت الحقيقيون

وفى مثل الحقل والحنطة والزوان ، كان المقصود بالملكوت هو المخازن التى سيتم جمع الحنطة (أبناء الملكوت) فيها ، بينما الزوان سيتم إلقاءه فى النار ، وأما الحقل ذاته فكان بمعنى العالم بكل ما فيه

وهكذا ، فى كل الأمثلة ، كان المقصود هو التعبير عن خاصية أو صفة ، تختص بالملكوت وحده ، وسط المثل الذى يحوى أشياء أخرى عديدة


----------



## tonyturboman (26 يونيو 2011)

الفردوس هو مكان انتظار الصالحين من الاموات وهو فى السماء الثالثة التى صعد اليها بولس الرسول
"اختطف هذا إلى السماء الثالثة...اختطف إلى الفردوس" (2 كو 12: 2،4). اما ملكوت السموات هو السماء التي فيها عرش الله ...قال عنها داود في المزمور "سبحيه يا سماء السموات" (مز 4:148) وهي التي قال عنها السيد المسيح "ليس احد صعد إلى السماء، الا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء (يو 13:3
وأمرنا السيد المسيح الا نحلف بالسماء لأنها كرسي الله (مت 34:5) وهذا ما ورد في سفر اشعيا (1:66). وما شهد به القديس اسطفانوس اثناء رجمه، حيث رأى السماء مفتوحة، وابن الإنسان قائماً عن يمين الله (أع 55:7، 56


----------

